# 13 Maintenance Tips to Keep Your Car Running Smoothly



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

While in general, I agree with the write-up, there's a couple of Cruze-specific things:

1) Changing the belt in the Cruze requires pulling a motor mount. That makes it a whole lot more difficult.
2) Haynes doesn't have a manual for the Cruze.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice little read. I do most of this stuff anyway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The fuel filter in the gas Cruze is in the gas tank so it's not easily accessible.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

The motor mount is easily removable with 3 bolts and the engine doesn't really move much.

Also, the iridum oem plugs should be replaced @ 50k miles if I remember correctly.

Here's some manuals: Helm Incorporated: Search Results

As for tire gauges, invest in a decent one. The cheap $1 are really inaccurate. This is what I have: http://www.jegs.com/i/Moroso/710/89560/10002/-1?parentProductId=748767


----------



## backbeatcat (Mar 26, 2015)

Stupid question from a new owner: How accurate is the information from the onboard diagnostics when it comes to tire pressure? Should I also check with a tire guage?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Good question. If your tire gauge hasn't been tested or calibrated, then it might be your gauge is wrong.

I think it's close enough that if the readings show "good", it's good enough. If anyone claimed it was wrong, I'd ask how they knew their gauge was right.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Took me a while to learn this, but it seems my Cruze runs a lot better when I put gas in the tank. 

Maybe I should add those spark plug wires as well. My Cruze ain't got those.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

NickD said:


> Took me a while to learn this, but it seems my Cruze runs a lot better when I put gas in the tank.
> 
> Maybe I should add those spark plug wires as well. My Cruze ain't got those.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------

